# Howdy from Eastern TN.



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome, fellow Tenneassean. I am from Western TN.

You have such pretty horses! =]


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Hi and Welcome from South Carolina


----------

